# Keep it in the family



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi everyone

Picked up my grey TT just over a week ago and I love it. My husband bought a QS a few months ago and I immediately wanted my own TT after driving it. My brother (aka t'mill) also drove it and pipped me to the post, buying Nogaro Blue TT a few weeks ago. He's up north at the moment, visiting us from Cardiff, so we had a mini-meet and photo shoot yesterday (how sad!).

Thanks to the forum, both myself and t'mill had our coil packs replaced for free at Preston Audi on Saturday morning. 

Here's my old ride:









And, of course, my new one:









And last, but not least, some pics from our photo shoot yesterday:








t'mill on the left, me in the middle, and hubby (who's yet to introduce himself) on the right










The good thing is, I can still squeeze my German Shepherd in the TT!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Cloud, Welcome to the TTF.. Luv the *RED * QS Wonderful *colour*, but a lovely trio anyway. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome nice collection you 3 have there 8)


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks Hoggy

Knew I shouldn't have put the QS in the picture, stealing my thunder! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cloud said:


> Thanks Hoggy
> 
> Knew I shouldn't have put the QS in the picture, stealing my thunder! :lol:


Dont worry hubby got the wrong colour qS :wink: :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for that YELLOW TT, you've just made my day!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cloud said:


> Thanks for that YELLOW TT, you've just made my day!!!


The best people drive Avus qS TTs :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Ha ha, both myself, t'mill and hubby are sat together at our laptops and we are so enjoying poking fun at his red-mobile and you're helping at treat!!! Also, I've just had an email from a friend that I sent the trio pics to and she said that she prefers the red one because it has nice wheel trims - I nearly wet myself!


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice! And what a line up


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for that.

I'm really not a 'look at me' type of girl but I must admit, I so enjoyed travelling in our mini-convoy to find a place to take photographs, we got so many admiring glances!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I still think mines the best


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Cloud said:


> Thanks Hoggy Knew I shouldn't have put the QS in the picture, stealing my thunder! :lol:


Hi Cloud , Ha Ha, so you have you doubts. :lol: :wink: Still a lovely line up.. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> I still think mines the best


Love the RS turdo I used to have one exactly the same on a D plate 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Aah, the elusive sought after D plate S1. Very nice. I've still got my B reg tucked up nicely in storage. One day I'll get of me bum and make the decision to either put it back on the road or sell it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

t'mill said:


> Aah, the elusive sought after D plate S1. Very nice. I've still got my B reg tucked up nicely in storage. One day I'll get of me bum and make the decision to either put it back on the road or sell it.


If I remember right there were only 6 of them and as mine ended up being written off [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cars looks great


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Nice selection there


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't tell you how chuffed I am with my car. I wanted a grey one and really didn't think it was going to happen but now it's here I can't stop looking at it. I've had it just over a week and it's already been washed AND polished twice. I'm hoping to have my cambelt and water pump replaced next Friday, all being well.

PS. With regards to my brother's RS Turbo, I think our dad is currently using it instead of a Black & Decker workmate, that back spoiler comes in very handy!! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cloud said:


> PS. With regards to my brother's RS Turbo, I think our dad is currently using it instead of a Black & Decker workmate, that back spoiler comes in very handy!! :lol:


  good job it's not a Escort cossie he could use the spoiler on that as a dining table :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow and welcome 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> good job it's not a Escort cossie he could use the spoiler on that as a dining table :lol:


You've met my dad then!


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Andy - will send you a PM re RS Turbo...


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloud said:


> PS. With regards to my brother's RS Turbo, I think our dad is currently using it instead of a Black & Decker workmate, that back spoiler comes in very handy!! :lol:


Hardy har! I look over every inch of that car when I visit to make sure its in exactly the same nick as when I stored it. I am surprised it's never fallen foul to his tinkering antics though!!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

t'mill said:


> Hardy har! I look over every inch of that car when I visit to make sure its in exactly the same nick as when I stored it. I am surprised it's never fallen foul to his tinkering antics though!!


I'm looking forward to your next visit - can't wait to see the look on your face when you see the Hammerite finish he's got planned! You've definitely inherited his tinkering antics though judging by the sea of blue hoses under your bonnet!

My car's booked in for cambelt next Friday so you can have a drive in it when you're up in November seeing as you didn't get chance at weekend. Just need tyres sorting now.


----------

